

Future Interfaces - jmduke
http://futureinterface.tumblr.com/

======
jordan0day
Frankly, I think the thing that they all get so wrong is over-estimating the
amount of time that would actually be spent on the interface design.

Ex:
[http://24.media.tumblr.com/d1443e589eb392e808a8c57b3d4dd0c9/...](http://24.media.tumblr.com/d1443e589eb392e808a8c57b3d4dd0c9/tumblr_mysfkqkKc71tobjxho3_1280.jpg)

Why display a nicely-tiled "Emergency" screen, when you could just pop up a
dialog box and use the built-in exclamation icon?

------
aspidistra
See also: Andy Baio's archive of computer interfaces in movies:

[http://screen.waxy.org/screenshots/](http://screen.waxy.org/screenshots/)

More info in this post on his blog:

[http://waxy.org/2013/07/screens_on_screen/](http://waxy.org/2013/07/screens_on_screen/)

------
brandonhsiao
What's most striking to me is _how_ the older films got the future wrong.
Mechanical and computer interfaces of their time were gray and clunky, so they
imagined future interfaces would be even more alienating (as things got more
"high-tech"). Now the "future interfaces" in our movies have sleeker, more
beautiful displays.

------
mortenjorck
Whoa: [http://futureinterface.tumblr.com/post/75732307855/memory-
of...](http://futureinterface.tumblr.com/post/75732307855/memory-of-a-broken-
dimension-2013)

Apparently this is a independent, minimalist atmospheric sci-fi game currently
in development.

------
crs
Here is a more complete list of user interfaces sorted by TV Show, Movie,
Designer, and more:

[http://www.noteloop.com/kit/fui/](http://www.noteloop.com/kit/fui/)

